# should I buy this truck?



## stillhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

........"2011 chevrolet 2500 4x4 WT
I purchased new in 2012 (one owner)
well maint by chevrolet dealer
6.0 vortec (yes w/ verified tornados)
130k (hwy travel)
auto 6spd HD trans
tow pkg (never towed more than 5k)
3.73 rear (ordered this way so it would get more than 12mpg)
(truck seems to avg 17mpg)
keyless
manual windows"..............

It is an extended cab, bodies in like new condition. But I believe it towed 5-7 k most of the miles and driven/towed around/up and down the blue ridge mountains frequently. I wonder if the higher gear has put more wear on the trans and engine compared to a standard towing package gear? It was a company truck so I'm sure it was spanked a lot along w the factory service. I was thinking of offering 15. what ye all say?


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know that's a tough one hard to say how it was driven when the guys driving it weren't the owners. The guy we have working for us beat the hell out of our trucks but make sure they clean there boots off and blow there cloths off with aircompressor before they get in the 1000 dollar jaloopies


----------



## IyaMan (Mar 30, 2016)

Quick math says its about 100 miles/day, _everyday,_ in 4 years. That's a lot of miles done in that time. And a good portion were towing up&down hills? Ask what was replaced (brakes, shocks, axels, bearings/ball joints) cause whatever wasn't replaced will need to be soon.


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 30, 2016)

I appreciate the advice, another thing is it's been for sale for more than 2 months and nobodies bought it. WT steel wheels, The body and interior are flawless save a few dents in the bed but the role up windows are also not wanted. I'm gonna pass.


----------

